# Test application iPhone : MiniSquadron.



## ImMe (28 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai récemment téléchargé MiniSquadron pour iPhone et iPod Touch, et je le trouve simplement génial.

J'ai réalisé un test sur mon blog.
Vous pouvez acceder direcetement au test en cliquant sur ce lien..

Je sais que la meilleure manière de se faire un avis sur un jeu, ou une application est de voir par soi-même, mais ce test vous donnera un petit aperçu de ce que contient MiniSquadron. 

En vous remerciant par avance, j'espère avoir de nombreux retours.

Bonne fêtes de fin d'année à tous.


----------

